# Chrome, Firefox and Opera HTML5 Videos



## kpedersen (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello All,

I have just tried Firefox, Chrome and Opera from the 9.0-RELEASE packages and none of them seem to be able to play the HTML5 youtube videos. I only get this message:-


```
your browser does not currently recognise any of the video formats available
```

I noticed that one of the default options in the Chrome port was


```
Compile and enable patented codecs like H.264
```

So since this was default, I assume that the package from the FreeBSD ftp should have worked.

Does anyone else have this working?

Edit:
Just noticed that all 3 browsers do play HTML5 videos perfectly, but only about 1% of youtube videos work because of adverts apparently. Seems a little daft. Especially when youtube should be explaining the reason rather than just blaming my web browser :S


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 26, 2012)

You need to be signed up to YouTube's experimental service to receive HTML5 video. Not sure that you have.


----------



## whoracle (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi,

On my PC-BSD machine I run flash with nspluginwrapper which is installed by default.

www/nspluginwrapper


----------

